# Router Recommendation



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

a friend of mine needs a router ... he has a switch as well a ps3, 2 pcs a laptop and a VOIP phone, dsl modem and one other item. need a recommendation.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 14, 2008)

No matter what, don't buy a Linksys!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

My linksys is fine.. ive had it for about 3 years and its still doing great


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe it's just the particular model I have. I've had mine for a very long time, just doesn't work well with a PS3. (He mentioned his friend has a PS3)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Maybe it's just the particular model I have. I've had mine for a very long time, just doesn't work well with a PS3. (He mentioned his friend has a PS3)



my dad plays on his PS3 alot and its ok so must be yours


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 14, 2008)

Must be. Mine set the network to NAT 3, blocked all communication ports and download ports. If that's not a sign to not use Linksys I don't know what is.

I personally liked this:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=7E4FA1DC&nplm=M9470LL/A

and

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=7E517358&nplm=MB053LL/A(which I'm using now)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> No matter what, don't buy a Linksys!



my linksys is getting pounded from 3 machines and occasionally it gets slow but otherwise its nice ... much beter than teh stock firmware ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Linksys WRT54G.

Why not get a linksys? Unless you are very inexperienced with basic networking... shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 16, 2008)

any router that you can overclock using dd-wrt


----------



## quasar923 (Jan 16, 2008)

panchoman said:


> any router that you can overclock using dd-wrt



you can OC a router?!?!?!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2008)

get this netgear http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/RangeMaxWirelessRoutersandGateways.aspx my buddy who hosts lans has one...runs amazing!!!!! it never slows is cool to look at and no jamming like whatso ever with 14-17 rigz running off it in lans with im and other things running in the background.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Linksys WRT54G.
> 
> Why not get a linksys? Unless you are very inexperienced with basic networking... shouldn't be a problem.




I have a GL


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2008)

i have 3 wrt54g's(2 v3's and v4), a wrt150n, wrt330n, and a wrt350n. all are AWESOME. i would reccomend the wrt54g if speed isn't a top priority, and wrt150n if it is. the wrt150n is pretty much the perfect combination of speed performance and cost. all of these of course support DD-WRT.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2008)

get this trendnet wireless n router

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156226

trendnet is a highly reliable brand that a lot of industry types use. it isnt that expensive considering the level of service, reliability and depth of build.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 16, 2008)

Gigabit DGL 4300's (D-Link) are sweet but pricey. That's what I use and it's been awesome! If you're on a bit of a budget, my next choice would be Netgear, they're pretty solid also....


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

No offense to any netgear reps, but I wouldnt touch netgear with a 10 foot pole, absolutely atrocious sync speeds, and just shitloads of connection dropouts-way too problematic for my liking. Yes go for the Linksys routers.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 16, 2008)

will reccomend the 150n .. might sell mine and upgrade


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2008)

dynalink RTA1025W.

Netcomm recently bought it and re-labelled it not sure the new name. its a damn solid router for a good price
(200m range on the wireless for me, built in modem with ADSL2+ capability, great port forwarding options and never needs to be reset/power cycled like many others i've used over the years.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> dynalink RTA1025W.
> 
> Netcomm recently bought it and re-labelled it not sure the new name. its a damn solid router for a good price
> (200m range on the wireless for me, built in modem with ADSL2+ capability, great port forwarding options and never needs to be reset/power cycled like many others i've used over the years.



yep a few of me mates have that router and its excellent my Dynalink Rta 1046vw is also brill and has builtin voip.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No offense to any netgear reps, but I wouldnt touch netgear with a 10 foot pole, absolutely atrocious sync speeds, and just shitloads of connection dropouts-way too problematic for my liking. Yes go for the Linksys routers.



No offense taken! It is odd though that I found quite the opposite. Tried Linksys and had terrible luck. With D-Link I've had great results, and, I've never had a prob with Netgear. What's interesting is that you read the same complaints and kudos about all of these brands from different folks. Makes ya wonder if it's luck of the draw on the equip??


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2008)

its related to the chipset in the router more than the brand. Thats why each brand has excellent models and useless models as they too have to guess based on chipset specs, before they go into the wild.

good example, my router is excellent - but Optus (#2 telco) imported cheap asian DSLAMS for ADSL2+ and these routers locked the ENTIRE DSLAM taking hundreds of users internet out everytime someone dialed in with this otherwise awesome modem/router. Not dynalinks fault, but certainly could have turned some beginners away from the brand.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its related to the chipset in the router more than the brand. Thats why each brand has excellent models and useless models as they too have to guess based on chipset specs, before they go into the wild.
> 
> good example, my router is excellent - but Optus (#2 telco) imported cheap asian DSLAMS for ADSL2+ and these routers locked the ENTIRE DSLAM taking hundreds of users internet out everytime someone dialed in with this otherwise awesome modem/router. Not dynalinks fault, but certainly could have turned some beginners away from the brand.



Good stuff Mussels, makes sense,thx......


----------



## Homeless (Jan 16, 2008)

Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 / WHR-G54S or as many others suggested WRT54 from linksys, but do not get the v7/v8 as they aren't as good as the older models.  Both these routers and compatible with dd-wrt / tomato firmware which is amazing compared to the stock firmware.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 16, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Good stuff Mussels, makes sense,thx......



Yes, very good stuff.  It really comes down to the model of the router, specifically the chipset and hardware inside,not the brand.

Example:  The Linksys WRT-54G *was* one of the best routers you could buy.  It worked great, handled plenty of connections, and was greatly supported by 3rd party firmware.  However, Linksys changed the internals of the WRT-54G, they cut half the RAM out of it.  And now it boggs down with only a few connections open.  However, they rereleased the old WRT-54G under the WRT-54GL name.

I have 3 of the old WRT-54Gs, and a WRT-54GL.  I of course use a 3rd party firmware to up the radio power so one router would cover my entire house.  It works great with my PS3 hooked up wirelessly, I can't hook it up with a wire.  And I have 2 other laptops connected wirelessly.  I also have 4 machines connected to it with wires, and a PS2.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 16, 2008)

so wrt g4 gl or 150 n?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd go with the WRT-54GL.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 16, 2008)

the optimum would be like an old used WRT54GS v1.0 to v1.3, they are superior to the GL in that they have more memory and flash space. [same every other way really tho.] basicly a WRT54GS v1.4 and a WRT54GL are the same.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 16, 2008)

get the DIR-655

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=530

awesome reviews


----------



## suraswami (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought this shit for $20 as frys 3 years ago.
http://www.airlink101.com/products/ar410w.html

Its still working.  But unreliable wireless.  Whenever I need to use wireless I steel my neighbours Netgear connection which they kept open.  But recently changed my whole network to wired network setup (total of 6 computers sharing the same router + same brand switch) and no slowdown and sharing files is much easier.  Even tho its just 100 network still far better than the sucky wireless.  Myself and my wife play BF2 over the LAN connected to internet (multi-player) and we team up (I drive and she shoots).  No slowing on any machine.

If this thing works then I would say any branded company will work.

At Frys they are selling this new model for $20.
http://www.airlink101.com/products/ar430w.html

May be give it a try.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 16, 2008)

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5208947?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Linksys WRT54G.
> 
> Why not get a linksys? Unless you are very inexperienced with basic networking... shouldn't be a problem.



Thank you, that's my model and I was too lazy to go look. That exact model has given me more problems than any router I've ever owned (and I've bought 2 of them). I'll never buy another Linksys product.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 19, 2008)

old linksys with openWRT + X-WRT   http://wiki.x-wrt.org/index.php/Installation_Guide


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 19, 2008)

My Belkin stuff works very nicely - no problems getting it to work with a PS2, a PSP or a Wii, never tried a PS3 though. It's also very easy to use for less experienced people, I would say the only downside I've found is that experienced users may feel its lacking on options a bit... still has port forwarding, DMZ, wireless bridging, MAC filtering, firewall and WPA2 encryption though, so everything the average user would need.

My router is a few years old though, so I'm not sure which models are actually best to go for nowadays.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 19, 2008)

ASUS WL500G-Premium?


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 19, 2008)

if you want new in the box, linksys wrt54 gl. best bet would be a wrt54gs version 4 or older. but those will be used fron ebay or othert used source.

 the newest linksys can run some aftermarket firmwares but take special steps to flash.

i just got a wrt54gs version 1. to replace a dlink that i did not like. the linksys is very nice. flashed it to newest stable dd-wrt firmware and its rock stable.

i had a wrt54gs version 1 in the past but traded it along with my laptop. i wish i had never gotten rid of it.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> get the DIR-655
> 
> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=530
> 
> awesome reviews



thats what i have and it is awesome


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 19, 2008)

customer has given me anew requirement ... is there a router that can run a torrent program onboard downlaoding? and it msut have a USB port.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> my dad plays on his PS3 alot and its ok so must be yours



Mine to had it about 2 years and when i had a issue with it the  on site chat helped loads.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> customer has given me anew requirement ... is there a router that can run a torrent program onboard downlaoding? and it msut have a USB port.



only one asus one, very expensive and comes with a hard drive internally.

Google for bittorrent router and it will come up.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 20, 2008)

its like i said, openWRT + X-WRT, about your only way youll be doing that, altho if u need USB then youll have to find a router other than the one i said, but uhh, i just checked, openWRT has a package for bittorrent for sure


----------

